# International results



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

Hello everyone, does anyone know if there is any data for international clinics showing their success rate with IVF for women at 45.  The Lister said they have no records of live births for any woman who is 45+.  I so desperately want to try with my own eggs but i am scared i am just wasting my time - which is something i dont have


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)




----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Shad,

Sorry to stalk you but I think I gave some info. on this in a previous post.

The country with the best over 40 success rates is probably the US - they have the best success rates in the world. However, even the top two clinics (Colorado Centre for Reproductive Medicine and Cornell) have only ever had a handful of 45 year old women have babies using own eggs.... One of the biggest advantages of going to the US is that they can replace many more embryos than Europe or the UK - up to 6 and this is one of the factors that improves success for over 40s. However, you have to make embryos in the first place and making very many decreases with age. (Although I made and replaced 6 embryos with my own eggs at age 44.5 and got pregnant but miscarried at Cornell in the US).

You will also have a great choice of sperm donors in the US who are willing to be ID release.

You may want to look at their websites for more info.

I would personally arrange a phone consult with one of their Reproductive Endocrinologists and talk your options through.

Regarding other international clinics, you would have to contact them directly to find out their stats. However, in my opinion, there is not much point in just cycling at any clinic that will take you - if it is not a top clinic with a great embryology lab. and very good success rates over 40 it is just not worth it I believe.

A lot depends on any other potential issues as well as I have outlined in a previous post. I would start investigating these as well while you are researching as it cannot hurt and may increase your chances with ivf and DE if you choose this later.

IVF is not a very successful form of conception for women 45 and over sadly. However, I do understand why you need to investigate this route - it is really important to feel you have done all you can. Many of the top European clinics would be unlikely to take you at 45 with own eggs but you could ask. One of the best is IVI Valencia who are very highly regarded. Not sure about any others. Somewhere cheaper would be Reprofit in the Czech Republic - but again you need to ask to find out their over 40 success rates. I know they would let you cycle but you need to be at a top clinic if poss.

Here are some links:-

http://www.colocrm.com/babyreunion.htm

http://www.ivf.org/

http://www.reprofit.cz/index.php?_lang_set_id=2&PHPSESSID=a2da720db746e82c35241be652867258

Cannot bring up a link to IVI - just Google IVI Valencia...

Here is a link to the clinic success rates for all the clinics in the USA for info.

http://www.sart.org/find_frm.html

Just for info. If there is nothing wrong with your tubes, uterus, thyroid etc etc, then you may perhaps want to continue trying naturally for a little while. You may want to investigate using IVF drugs to stimulate more egg production while being monitored by a clinic and using a trigger injection and insemination. This would be cheaper than ivf with the advantage that you could have more tries and you would also be producing more eggs per cycle etc. The owner of this over 40 fertility website conceived at age 46 using this method (BUT she had had children before and it took many months of consecutive cycles and miscarriages to achieve. You can read here story and find out more about trying to conceive over 40 here. I really recommend it.

http://www.fertilityover40.com/Forums/FertilityOver40Forum/tabid/60/view/topics/forumid/4/Default.aspx

Finally, you really need to just get on with doing a cycle asap as you have no idea how you may respond. I personally would recommend the US if you can afford it as the very best place to go... but you need to get going...

You may in fact be better off staying with the Lister or ARGC for example as they are top UK clinics and you can cycle quicly now and get going under great supervision.

You will find that very few clincs in the whole world have ever had a live birth with own eggs at 45, so don't waste too much time going down this route of research. Take it from me, if you want the best then the US is it.

Shad, I hope you don't mind me saying this, but I hear your desperation and I can totally sympathise as I have been there too...

Daisy

x

/links


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

daisyg said:


> Hi Shad,
> 
> Sorry to stalk you but I think I gave some info. on this in a previous post.
> 
> ...


Hi Daisy, thanks for the advice. I didnt want to go to the US but i will definitely look into it. I do have a consultation with Lister in the next 2 weeks. I will also look at the Spanish option. I see Spain was successful for you. and i can also see you used donor eggs. At what age did you give birth? I would like to get started asap but i still havent found a suitable donor and i am finding it very difficult to come to terms with not seeing who the donor is - many of the american donors do not have photos. if i advertise for a donor i then have at least a 6 month wait. at the moment i feel confused and anxious


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

hi
Im starting to look at the US and have emailed Geoffrey Sher and MAY have a teleconsult with him
However am finding it difficult to compare and decide which clinic in the US I would go with
I would need DE and think this adds greatly to the cost

I know that in Spain (IM for example) they have a ready supply of good DS..this is our next option if our next FET fails
After that it will be the US (heaven forbid we get that far) but it will be a one off shot so we need to decide very carefully

Shady Grove offers a super refund prog but I dont know what their reputation is like..they must be pretty confident tho
However I dont know if I have the energy or money for a possible 6 more attempts (which is what Shady Grove offer, then a full refund of their fees if you dont have a live baby)

I think its so hard when there is so much choice
Nikki


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

Hi Nicky if you dont mind me asking how old are you?  Is Shady Grove in the US?  If so, I thought Cornell and Colorado had the best statistics for live births?  LWC offer 3 cycles for about £5000 but i guess for them to do this they probably only offer to women who are a certain age.  I spoke to IVI Valencia but they dont have donor sperm of my race and they seemed to want to push me down the DE route.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I am hoping to go down the DE route with IVI Barcelona, was going to go with IM but Hammersmith Hospital have stopped sharing care with them for various reasons.  LWC's package used to be for under 38's.  Shady Grove in Washington has the largest DE supply in the USA, again for all these shared risk programmes you need to have a totally normal uterus etc- I wouldn't be taken on as I have lining issues.

What about South African clinics for DS?

Good luck with your search


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

♥JJ1♥ said:


> I am hoping to go down the DE route with IVI Barcelona, was going to go with IM but Hammersmith Hospital have stopped sharing care with them for various reasons. LWC's package used to be for under 38's. Shady Grove in Washington has the largest DE supply in the USA, again for all these shared risk programmes you need to have a totally normal uterus etc- I wouldn't be taken on as I have lining issues.
> 
> What about South African clinics for DS?
> 
> Good luck with your search


Capefertility said they had DS from african donors but they do not have an online database and just to view their database you first need to complete a detailed medical history of about 8 pages. I didnt see the point of giving such personal details just to be told they did not have appropriate donors.


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

higirls
Im 45 hence the DE thing

Ive not heard of Colorado clinic before..what is its exact name?  I shall also look at Cornell
Has anyone heard much about the Sher Institute?  They have been very helpful so far and have sent me a questionnaire

Can I ask JJ why the Hammersmith dont recommend IM anymore (pm me if tu think more appropriate)

Shad...I can understand about you not wanting to complete 8 pages but if it gets you what you want in the long run then it must be worth it
It just may be the place for you!
Love to you all
byt he way I started you know what today so shall slap on the patches again and hope my 2 frosties survive and do their stuff
Nikki


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

nikkis said:


> higirls
> Im 45 hence the DE thing
> 
> Ive not heard of Colorado clinic before..what is its exact name? I shall also look at Cornell
> ...


Not sure if it is the place for me. To simply answer with Yes or No if you have donors of my ethnicity is really quite simple. I am not asking for any personal details from them. I suspect the answer is No. Check out this link for the Colorado institute: http://www.colocrm.com/
they seem to have a higher percentage of live births for women in their 40s with their own eggs. However, they couldnt give me a breakdown of how many were 45. Shady Grove sent me a link so that i could search their database for DE. I dont really want to go this route but at 45 who knows?


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

Is it worth just emailing them and asking them straight..I see your point now..its not a difficult question is it?
Nikki


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

nikkis said:


> Is it worth just emailing them and asking them straight..I see your point now..its not a difficult question is it?
> Nikki


I did and got back an 8 page document to complete. I also phoned and they said they would ring me back but didnt. Some of these clinics lack customer service and i dread to think how they would behave once they have my money


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

well thats  a good enough reason not to use that clinic..we used a clinic in Poland and had terrible trouble with them ref communication and cust service and swore we would never go down that route again..it just adds to the stress

There must be lots of clinics in the states who can get you a donor
Im in conversation with the Sher at the mo and so far they have been very helpful..again Ive had a huge quest. to complete but after that I will be able to talk with them I believe
A lady called Patricia has been emailing me..we shall see
watch this space
If we get on well I shall let you know and you could contact them maybe?
Nikki


----------

